# Buying from Pocket predator



## Slinger1 (Jun 28, 2019)

Hello all,

I like to know more about pocket predator site. I have sent number of emails to [email protected] but no one has came back with an answer. I like to purchase a fully assembled Hathcock Sniper slingshot in matte black with 0.7mm band. I have questions and have inquired information in my emails. I just want to know if they ever reply..... or am I wasting my time.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Try pocketpredator.com


----------



## Slinger1 (Jun 28, 2019)

Flatband said:


> Try pocketpredator.com


Thanks but I am not looking for their website. Thank you any ways


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Bill Hays is a well respected member here, and they do answer. Its possible they are caught up with work now, because they are running the whole business by themselves, so it can happen.
You could also try and send a private message to Bill, here in the forum. 
Rest assured that Bill Hays goes a long way to help everyone in need of advice ????


----------



## Slinger1 (Jun 28, 2019)

skropi said:


> Bill Hays is a well respected member here, and they do answer. Its possible they are caught up with work now, because they are running the whole business by themselves, so it can happen.
> You could also try and send a private message to Bill, here in the forum.
> Rest assured that Bill Hays goes a long way to help everyone in need of advice


Thanks I thought so too. I just paid for a HTS..... buying through their website and now hope to get it soon.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Slinger1 said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Hays is a well respected member here, and they do answer. Its possible they are caught up with work now, because they are running the whole business by themselves, so it can happen.
> ...


You will enjoy the HTS for sure! Feel free to ask whatever you need, people in this forum are very helpful and civilised (too civilised, if I may add)


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

He posts Everything you could possibly want to know either on his website or YouTube channel it would be impossible for him to actually respond to every single email he gets he is one man operation


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Flatband is correct, if you go to their website you will see where it says ,Contact Us. The majority of the time Daranda will answer your question, if she doesn’t know “which is rarely“ she will ask Bill. Do to their heavy schedule, it make take a day or two to hear from them. Enjoy your new slingshots.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Slinger1 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I like to know more about pocket predator site. I have sent number of emails to [email protected] but no one has came back with an answer. I like to purchase a fully assembled Hathcock Sniper slingshot in matte black with 0.7mm band. I have questions and have inquired information in my emails. I just want to know if they ever reply..... or am I wasting my time.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hello,

Daranda, (my Wife and business partner) will or has already answered your email... We do get many emails a day, but it's not overwhelming... it just takes time to get to them all!

Thanks,

BIll Hays


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You bought yourself a solid slingshot. Enjoy.


----------



## Allst (May 12, 2018)

Nice people and great slingshots. Waiting for the new PP slings.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Bill's website and YouTube channel is one of the best places on the internet to get information on just about anything you could possibly want to know about slingshots. I would recommend anyone starting out to take a look at his website and channel really good stuff on there .


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

One of my all time favorite frames. You made an excellent choice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

From experience Duranda responds pretty quickly. I used to have some misgiving with dealing with PP - but had actually turned out really great - I would highly recommend them.

They are a lot more home-grown than some of the other vendors - but think its actually genuinely a good thing. As a result emails may take a little longer than some to get answered.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

PP HTS is an excellent choice.

Bill Hays is a very reputable vendor who has made remarkable contributions to our hobby. His videos are like a university course in shooting. Many of his principles apply to shooting sports in general. I received a PP HTS about a year ago from the Norseman - very generous of him. It remains among my favorites. The HTS and Bill's videos helped me transition from shooting wire framed slingshots instinctively to aiming ergo slingshots. Not that there is anything wrong with a wire-framed slingshot - in fact Bill has helped revive them with arrow plates and band attachment devices.

The frame is indestructible. You have a bunch of band and tube attachment options. The HTS is how I finally mastered my wrap and tuck technique.

The grip is very comfortable and your encourages a straight wrist - which to me is critical for accurate shooting.

Have fun!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Most be anoyoning to answer the same questions over and over again that's why he post everything about his slingshots on his website and YouTube channel can't really fault the guy if he can't or is slow responding to the same questions over and over again . 
From what I have seen he does a good job about what to expect from him and is products .besides I think it's pretty cool that he keeps it a home grown business refreshing to see that in this day of big business taking over everything we buy these days .just my opinion.


----------



## Slinger1 (Jun 28, 2019)

Hello all,

Its me again. Got a question.... Does scorpion fits both left and right hand shooters or is it specific to left hand and or right hand shooters?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

It's specific to left or right hand hold. At least the custom ones I had were.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

The production model are left or right specific

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slinger1 (Jun 28, 2019)

Got it.....thanks!


----------

